# Bridgeport Mill 42” Table 3 Axis Vertical Milling machine - $1,000 (San Francisco, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Sep 22, 2020)

Bridgeport Mill 42” Table 3 Axis Vertical Milling machine - tools -...
					

In working condition 42” table 3 phase / 220V Asking $1000 Cash only Prefer call or text



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------

